# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kesä 2010

## Waltsu

27.4.2010 havaittua:
- Andersson 1 linjalla 28
- Nyholm 52 tilaajan määrittelemissä väreissä

----------


## Rusetti

Muuriselle vissiin 4 uutta volvoa keltsuvärityksellä , numeroina näkynyt 105,118,119,120

----------


## Kimble

Matkustin kotiin Vasaramäkeen eilen illalla, lauantaina vapunpäivänä klo 23.25 torilta Vaalaan lähteneessä bussissa linjalla 9. Istuin ison kassin kanssa vaunupaikalla ja lueskelin päivän uutisia kännykästä.

Kun klo 23.35 päästiin Kupittaan Citymarketin pysäkille 499 kuului etuovelta kova kolahdus. Pari-kolme kaveria oli rynnännyt sisään ja ovella, bussin sisällä seisoi päänsä valkoiseen sukkaan tai ohueen pipoon verhonnut henkilö, jolla yksi sisään rynnänneistä sanoi olevan ase kädessä. Toinen bussiin paenneista huusi asemiehelle jotain tyyliin "en mä mitään tarkoittanut" tai "en mä ole se", en muista tarkemmin.

Kuski huusi asemiehelle 2-3 kertaa "ulos autosta!" ja tämä totteli lopulta. Tilanne kesti noin minuutin ja auto lähti jatkamaan reittiä kuin mitään ei olisi tapahtunut. Bussiin paenneet kertoivat asemiehen juosseen heidän perässään pari sataa metriä CM:n ison pihan poikki, Kaskentien suunnasta.

Hätäkeskus ei saanut näiltä bussiin tulleilta nuorilta miehiltä puhelua ainakaan heti, ja he tuntuivat tilanteen rauettua suhtautuvan siihen jo naureskellen. Minuutin ajan tilanne oli bussissa todella jännittynyt.

----------


## 034

*6.5* -->
Anderson #28 / Linja: 28 - Nättinummi
- Matkustamon kilvet sekaisin. Led taulut näyttivät Sian Saksaa
- Kello oli jumissa. 15 min. se näytti: 20:50
- Täällä foorumilla puhettakin ollut tämä naksutus niin se oli myös tässä autossa (moottorista)
- - Istuimilla edelleen näkyvillä suojamuovia

Anderson #68 / Linja: 28 - Kohmo
- Keulan led taulu numero osa sekaisin. Näkyi 28 linja erittäin huonosti. Teksti näkyi hyvin
- Istuimilla edelleen näkyvillä suojamuovia

Anderson #15 / Linja - Härkämäki
- Ikkunat erittäin likaiset. Auto vakavasti siivousta vailla

----------


## Scania-111

Andersson (jlt) 78. Länsinummeen päin 28/04/10 lähdöllä 19:20, takaovi roikkui vinossa keulaan kallellan aukiolessa ja suljettuna ovi roikkui yläreunasta ainakin n.20cm auki. Eli ulkoa näki oven kiinniollessa lukea pysäkkitaulua ns. suljetun oven "läpi". Mietityttää jos auto 3-4 pvä:n jälkeen on tuossa kunnossa, niin miten esimerkiksi 3-4 _vuoden_ päästä. Olisiko sanonta "ei halvalla - hyvää" tässä paikallaan.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Topfer

GD 68:n yksi sivuikkuna tuhannen päreinä (vasemmalla) ja leditaulussa edelleen häikkää. 68:n ja 8:n se muoviosa missä on takaledirivi hieman "roikkuu". Siis se mikä ilmoittaa pysäkin.

Muuten täytyy myöntää, että on hyvin mukavia nuo bussit. Tuo melu mikä niistä lähtee ei ainakaan itseäni juurikaan (enää) haittaa. Penkit on hyvit, mitä olen niitä muutaman viikon kuluttanut ja bussin jousituksessakaan mitään valittamista. Näin kun ulkona lähennellään hellerajaa, on ilmastoitu bussi aika luksusta johon ei aikaisemmin kyllä ole mieli tottunut.

----------


## Scania-111

Huomioita GD-bussin ikkunakoosta keskioven jälkeen. Piti oikein läheltä katsoa että miten pienet ikkunat on. Verrattaessa esim. Volvo 8700 (Puola) ja Scania/Lahti Scala niin viimeinen sivuikkuna on n. puolet Volvon/Scanian vastaavista sitten yksi hieman isompi 3/4 ja taas loput keskiovelle asti n. puolet. Elikkäs lasi on iso mutta se on mustattu suurimmalta osalta eli kuten nykyään on tapana, mutta GD:ssä on jo menty liiallisuuksiin. Eli "rojua" on lasin sisäpuolella niin paljon että todellinen ikkuna on naurettavan pieni. Myös takalasi on lähinnä nimellinen.  

Kun näistä GD-bussien melutasosta on puhuttu, niin todellakin kone möyryää melkoisesti ulospäinkin ja Euro-moottoori savuttaa reippaasti. Voihan se tehtaalta lähteä jossakin normeissa ulos, mutta käytössä nämä Euro I - V on lähinnä mainosmiesten puhetta.

----------


## Waltsu

Impivaaran päätepysäkki on siirretty bussiparkin reunalta Kekkurintien varteen. Bussi kiertää saman lenkin kuin aina ennenkin, nyt vain toisin päin. Siirron syynä uimahalliremontti.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jos joku bussi on kovaääninen ulospäin, niin kyllä se on ehdottomasti Volvo 8700 12 litran koneella! Varmasti lähiö herää...

----------


## Niko

> GD 68:n yksi sivuikkuna tuhannen päreinä (vasemmalla)


Vappuyönä joku kävi Anderssonin pihalla seisovan 68:n kylkeen heittämässä kaksi kiveä tieltä. Toinen siis ikkunaan ja toinen kylkeen. Ikkuna on vaihdettu, mutta kylki pitää vielä kitata ja maalata. Toivottavasti vandaali sai nautintoa koko rahalla. Turvakameranauha on poliisin tutkittavana.

----------


## Topfer

> Vappuyönä joku kävi Anderssonin pihalla seisovan 68:n kylkeen heittämässä kaksi kiveä tieltä. Toinen siis ikkunaan ja toinen kylkeen. Ikkuna on vaihdettu, mutta kylki pitää vielä kitata ja maalata. Toivottavasti vandaali sai nautintoa koko rahalla. Turvakameranauha on poliisin tutkittavana.



Ihmeellistä toimintaa tuollainen, pitäis varmaan hirttää kelleistä johonkin varikon hangaariin. Jotenkin sen vielä "ymmärtää" kun teinit piirtelee pysäkeille jotain tosi coolia, mutta tavaran hajoittamista ei kyllä kykene itse tajuamaan. Toivottavasti saataisiin kiinni...

----------


## 034

25.5.
--> Andersson #8 mieletön räminä tässä uudessa kiinalaisessa.
--> Mitähän mahtaa olla valkoinen neste maassa Länsinummen päätepysäkillä?
--> #38 piippaa toistuvasti lähdettäessä liikkeelle

29.5.
--> TuKL #102 vaihdelaatikossa ongelmia.
Muutenkin ruma yksilö verrattuina esim. #109

----------


## Waltsu

5.6. Andersson 48 linjalla 10 - toistaiseksi ainoa havaintoni lohikäärmeestä "väärällä" linjalla.

12.6. Andersson 3 eli "Ikea-Scala" linjalla 28.

----------


## helleh

> 5.6. Andersson 48 linjalla 10 - toistaiseksi ainoa havaintoni lohikäärmeestä "väärällä" linjalla.
> 
> 12.6. Andersson 3 eli "Ikea-Scala" linjalla 28.


12.6 linjalla 20 Ande 18 elikkäs GD. Samaan aikaan linjalla 12, joka on käsittääkseni telilinja oli auto 1 Irisbus Crossway.

Citybus/227 SBY-157 kävi maalarilla. Ja palasi tilaajavärisenä takaisin linjalle.

----------


## Waltsu

Andersson 78 ei ole enää keltainen lohikäärme, vaan on naamioitunut liikkuvaksi Biltemaksi.

----------


## Topfer

Miksi ihmeessä ne nyt noin meni tekemään... kaunis keltavalkoinen kaveri pilattu tuollaisella mainoksella. No okei, money talks ja sellaista, mutta silti!

----------


## Scania-111

> Miksi ihmeessä ne nyt noin meni tekemään... kaunis keltavalkoinen kaveri pilattu tuollaisella mainoksella. No okei, money talks ja sellaista, mutta silti!


Näköjään on näin käynyt  :Icon Frown:  ja kaamealta näyttää. Voihan se raha puhua, mutta minä kyllä mielelläni kuulisin JLT:n puhuvan tai jyrähtävän vastalauseen tähän. Käsittääkseni tilaajavärityksen peittämiseen tuli poikkeuslupa vai osalle 1-linjan autoja.

Sarjassa kaameita teippauksia, löytyy myös Andersson 3 - IKEA mainos. Varsinkin peräpään kulmat on kun ilmastointiteipillä kursittu. Auto pyörinyt aika tiuhaan 20:llä. Sivulinjakilven numero on muuten "pudonnut" niin ettei 2 alaviivaa näy. Auto on toki Anderssonin värissä (keula), mutta se ei ollutkaan pointti tässä.

1-linja on näemmä siirretty myös Tori-Satama suuntaan kulkemaan Eerikinkatua pois Linnankadulta. Tässä yksi esimerkki siitä ettei kohta linjakartalla tai reittikuvauksella aikataulukirjassa ole kohta mitään virkaa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei se kamalan näköinen GD ole 28 linjalla, vaan 10:llä. Siihen ei kaupunki puutu.

----------


## Scania-111

> Ei se kamalan näköinen GD ole 28 linjalla, vaan 10:llä. Siihen ei kaupunki puutu.


Toki huomasin kuvassakin olevan linjalla 10, mutta käsittääkseni nämä GD:t hankittiin juuri "JLT-ajoon" 28:lle. Mietityttää vain miten niitä nyt riittää yhtäkkiä 10:lle. Lisäksi kun linjaa ajettu jopa pätkäbussilla, mitä järkeä on teliautoa käyttää linjalla. Lähinnä tulee mielee suunnitelma ujuttaa aikanaan "vahingossa" auto 28:lle, kun on muut huollossa ym. Seuraava askel on sitten "että kun tämä yksikin sai olla linjalla hetken.. niin eikös me voida muuttaa pysyvämmäksi tätä". Tuntien kuviot tämä on jopa varsin todennäköinen visio.

----------


## -jussi-

> Ei se kamalan näköinen GD ole 28 linjalla, vaan 10:llä. Siihen ei kaupunki puutu.


Kaupungin (Joukkoliikennetoimiston) ja JCDecaux Finland Oy:n välisen sopimuksen mukaan kaupunki sallii JCDecauxin mainostaa busseissa (myös kokonaan mainosteipattuja). Tämän johdosta JCDecaux pystyttää pysäkeillä pysäkkikatoksia. Asiaa on käsitelty mm. viimesimmässä joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2010/0617008l/welcome.htm

----------


## Scania-111

> Kaupungin (Joukkoliikennetoimiston) ja JCDecaux Finland Oy:n välisen sopimuksen mukaan kaupunki sallii JCDecauxin mainostaa busseissa (myös kokonaan mainosteipattuja). Asiaa on käsitelty mm. viimesimmässä joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2010/0617008l/welcome.htm


Luin tuon linkin, seuraava kohta on kuitenkin huomionarvoinen http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2010/0617008l/2335410.htm , lainaan tuosta "_Nyt jo usea bussi on maalattu uudella raikkaan keltaisella tilaajavärillä. Muu mainosteippaus on kuitenkin hyvin poikkeava tilaajavärityksestä. Tämä antaa epäsopivan ja häiritsevän kuvan bussivärityksen kokonaisuudesta_" ja "_ ..bussien yhtenäisvärikäytännöstä voidaan poiketa kokoteipattujen bussien osalta, että joukkoliikennetoimistolla on oikeus myöntää poikkeus bussin yhtenäisväriin harkinnan mukaan tapauskohtaisesti._".

Summa summarum, taas lipsutaan tässä asiassa. Luulisi jo nämä sähköiset mainokset JCD:lle riittävä, mutta taas kasvaa ruokahalu syödessä ja kaupunkia viedään kun talutushihnassa miten halutaan. Loppukanettina voidaan sanoa SL-autolinjojen käytännöstä ainakin se, ettei autot ole liikkuvia teippitelineitä. Olkoonkin ettei SL:llä ole vielä tilajaavärityksessä olevia busseja.

----------


## killerpop

> Citybus/227 SBY-157 kävi maalarilla. Ja palasi tilaajavärisenä takaisin linjalle.


Ja näyttää tällaiselta

----------


## KjaO-K

> T Mietityttää vain miten niitä nyt riittää yhtäkkiä 10:lle.


No, kesäaikataulujen aikaan kaikenlaisia hienoja autoja riittää myös monelle muulle linjalle, joilla taas talven tulleen saadaan tottua johonkin skeidaan (kuten esim. MGZ-620, Jalon vm -92 Säffle).
Nautitaan nyt hetki edes!

----------


## NK

> taas talven tulleen saadaan tottua johonkin skeidaan (kuten esim. MGZ-620, Jalon vm -92 Säffle).


No ohhoh, mihin skeidaan? Mahtava laite.

----------


## 034

> MGZ-620, Jalon vm -92 Säffle


Mie kyllä tykkään hirveästi näistä Säffleistä. En tiedä mikä niissä viehättää mutta ovat parempia ko scaalat tai nää volvot 8500

----------


## Topfer

Bussi numero 15 näyttäisi hajonneen tänne Kerttulikatu 16b:n pysäkille (kauppatorin suuntaan). Jotenkin voimansiirrossa vissiin vikaa, koska moottori huutaa, mutta vehje ei liiku. Oisko numero 42. En ole varma, mutta melko todennäköisesti.

----------


## Scania-111

02.06.2010 Wanha Volvo-Säffle 14/15 linjalla noin klo. 17 aikaan menossa Auran-sillalla Kakskerran suuntaan, liekö Kiitokori "wiima" hajonnut.

----------


## hmikko

> Bussi numero 15 näyttäisi hajonneen tänne Kerttulikatu 16b:n pysäkille (kauppatorin suuntaan). Jotenkin voimansiirrossa vissiin vikaa, koska moottori huutaa, mutta vehje ei liiku. Oisko numero 42. En ole varma, mutta melko todennäköisesti.


Oli paikallaan vielä lauantai-aamunakin 3.7.2010. Laitoin pari perjantai-iltana otettua kuvaa galleriaan.

----------


## hmikko

La 3.7. klo 16:00: Kerttulinkadulle simahtanut bussi ei ole liikkunut mihinkään kohta vuorokauteen. Eikö tuolle vaan tehdä viikonloppuna mitään, vai onko bussin hinaaminen erityisen haasteellista?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei 11 vuotias Säffle mikään harvinaisuus ole 14/15 linjoilla, vaikka siellä virallisesti Euro 3 tason autot onkin. Kiitokoria linjan vakioautot ei ole nähneetkään, vaan ovat Puolan Volvon tekeleitä. Surullista sinänsä, miten aikanaan hyvä B10B/Carrus City L saatiin B7R alustalla pilattua totaalisesti.

----------


## Waltsu

Onpas Citybusseilla nyt ongelmia... tuon 15:n lisäksi oli maanantaina 28.6.  kuutonen hyytynyt Uudenmaankadulle ja keskiviikkona 30.6. seiska laskenut alleen Runosmäessä.

----------


## 034

> 30.6. seiska laskenut alleen Runosmäessä.


Perinteinen kysymys _Miksi_?
Miksi palokunta tarvittiin apuun?

----------


## Topfer

> Perinteinen kysymys _Miksi_?
> Miksi palokunta tarvittiin apuun?


Öljyntorjunta? Jos kyseessä on jokin vaarallisen kemikaalin vuoto tai edes mahdollisuus siihen, palokunta saapuu aina paikalle. Nin siis yleensä ja veikkaan myös, että tässäkin tapauksessa kävi näin.

----------


## helleh

Autosta 7 meni paineilmakompura rikki viimeviikolla. Ko. vika on HYVIN yleinen Volvo B10B autoissa, eikä sitä tavallinen kuljettaja ennen rikkimenoa huomaa mitenkään.

Syy miksi palokunta tuli paikalle oli puhtaasti öljyntorjunta. Nimittäin kompurasta sylki n. 30 litraa öljyä ulos, jota kukaan Runosmäkinen ei välttämättä halua kengänpohjissaan kantaa kotiinsa.

----------


## Scania-111

> Andersson 78 ei ole enää keltainen lohikäärme, vaan on naamioitunut liikkuvaksi Biltemaksi.


GD 78 "biltema" 06.09.2010 jälleen 10 linjalla, auton ollessa tyhjäkäynnilläkin niin perä (konehuone) rämisee kun viimeistä päivää - pitäisikö hakea mainostajalta osia/työkaluja korjaukseen  :Biggrin:  Myös ainakin toinen GD 10:llä ilman teippailluja. Jokin GD-autoista ei ole edes koskaan linjalle asti päässyt tietojeni mukaan, osaako kukaan sanoa syytä/+ JLT numeroa ko. autolle. Omien huomioitten ja muitten kirjotusten perusteella tullut käsitys että kokonaisuutena GD:t on varsinaisia rimanalittajia, taisi tyssätä ko. merkin euroopan vallotus lyhyeen(?).

----------


## Topfer

> GD 78 "biltema" 06.09.2010 jälleen 10 linjalla, auton ollessa tyhjäkäynnilläkin niin perä (konehuone) rämisee kun viimeistä päivää - pitäisikö hakea mainostajalta osia/työkaluja korjaukseen  Myös ainakin toinen GD 10:llä ilman teippailluja. Jokin GD-autoista ei ole edes koskaan linjalle asti päässyt tietojeni mukaan, osaako kukaan sanoa syytä/+ JLT numeroa ko. autolle. Omien huomioitten ja muitten kirjotusten perusteella tullut käsitys että kokonaisuutena GD:t on varsinaisia rimanalittajia, taisi tyssätä ko. merkin euroopan vallotus lyhyeen(?).


GD:t on näppärän näköisiä busseja ja ominaisuuksia katsellessa paperilta varsin vakuuttavia. Edelleen itseäni haittaa GD:ssä se, että se työn laatu on heikkoa. Repsottavat listat, huonot ikkunatiivisteet sisällä, toimimattomat stop-nappulat ja yleinen kiinalainen tuntuma on jotain todella... outoa. Olen nyt vakituisesti käyttänyt kuukausia noita GD:n busseja matkustajan roolissa ja täytyy todeta, että tässä muutamassa kuukaudessa on tullut huomattua yhä enemmän työn heikkoa laatua. Kun kerran menin uuteen Volvoon, suorastaan ihmettelin hetken sitä hiljaisuutta joka bussista lähti. Se ei rämise, ei kolise, se vaan toimii. En kyllä uskalla edes arvata, miten nämä GD:t mahtaa selvitä talvesta tahi missä kunnossa ovat muutaman vuoden päästä. Kiinasta vaan ei saa mitään laadukasta.

----------


## KjaO-K

Eikä saanut aikanaan Portugalistakaan, mutta tuopa ei silloinkaan samaa tilaajafirmaa tuntunut haittaavan. Ja okei, oli niitä parilla muullakin puljulla joo.

----------


## Scania-111

> . Edelleen itseäni haittaa GD:ssä se, että se työn laatu on heikkoa. Repsottavat listat, huonot ikkunatiivisteet sisällä, toimimattomat stop-nappulat ja yleinen kiinalainen tuntuma on jotain todella... outoa. Olen nyt vakituisesti käyttänyt kuukausia noita GD:n busseja matkustajan roolissa ja täytyy todeta, että tässä muutamassa kuukaudessa on tullut huomattua yhä enemmän työn heikkoa laatua. En kyllä uskalla edes arvata, miten nämä GD:t mahtaa selvitä talvesta tahi missä kunnossa ovat muutaman vuoden päästä. Kiinasta vaan ei saa mitään laadukasta.


Mikäli sieltä laadukasta saa (?!) ja haluaa, niin hintakin nousee silloin lähelle euro-busseja. Kyllähän toki hetken kiiltävät maalit pinnassa ja virttymättömät penkit näyttää kivalta, huonoa tekniikkaa ja työtä se ei siltikään korvaa. Toimija joka hankkii Camoja, Ikaruksia ja GD - Xiamen ltd tuotteita, "ajanee" vain eräs selkeä ajatus, eli halpa hinta. Kun esim. Ikarus lopetettiin niin sitten piti lähteä Kiinaan. Tuskin tarvitsee kauan miettiä mitä oikea pohjoisen talvi ja muutama käyttövuosi tekee. En yllättyisi mikäli jossain vaiheessa sitten "sopivasti" korvataan vähin äänin GD:t jollain käytetyillä teli Volvoilla/Scanioilla pohjoismaista. 

Hiemam OT epäilen myös Kiinan-hybridejä, taitavat jäädä suunnitelmiksi. Jos kerta Kaupunkiliikenne Oy (KL) pystyy tilaamaan hybridi-busseja, niin ihmetyttää mistähän KL ovat nämä "standarit" saaneet ja ed. mainittu tilaaja ei, kun ymmärsin ettei voi tilata Kiinasta kun on niin mystiset/salaiset standardit Suomessa  :Shocked:

----------


## Topfer

GD 58 rämisee tolkuttomasti ulospäin. Bongasin sen ajamassa toista kuin 28 reittiä ja oli menossa Kinopalatsin ohella. Se räminä muistutti ääntä, et kuin joku olisi lyönyt putkella onttoa kanisteria tms. Siis tosi metallista.

----------


## jltku

Tänään aamulla oli SL-Autolinjojen Volvo linjalla 15 tilaajavärisenä. Valitettavasti auton numero jäi näkemättä.

----------


## Waltsu

Lauantaina 24.7. Jalon 32 oli lähdössä Vahdolle linjana 192!

----------


## Rusetti

Torstaina 5. elokuuta ajeli linjaa 422 Muurisen 130 elikkä ex. leiniön 4 http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/M/Mu...Ozzy.jpg/thumb ajokki victor vuosimallia 1989

----------


## 034

11.5.

Linja 28 -> Länsinummi
Auto (Andersson) #48 -> Rämisee moottorissa tyhjäkäynnillä jokin irrallinen esine.
---
Linja 30 -> Majakkaranta
Auto (TuKL) #7 -> Auto otettiin varalle koska edellinen oli hajonnut majakkarantaan.
Muuta -> Mikähän auto majakkarantaan hajosi?
Muuta -> Auton hihna vinkui 1 vaihteen aikana pahasti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:37 ----------

9.11.

Linja -> 14
Auto -> (SL- autolinjat) #?
Muuta -> Kyseessä Lahti Scala. Auto oli hajonnut pysäkille: 223 (Urpontie)

----------


## Waltsu

Älä pelkää - se on ihan tuttu TuKL 16, joka on vain verhoutunut seurakuntabussiksi.

Tutut tilaajavärit ovat ilmestyneet Ikarukseenkin - kas tässä linjakuva linjalta, jota Turun kaupunki ei tilaa...

----------


## Scania-111

> Älä pelkää - se on ihan tuttu TuKL 16, joka on vain verhoutunut seurakuntabussiksi. Tutut tilaajavärit ovat ilmestyneet Ikarukseenkin - kas tässä linjalta..


Johan on TuKL 16 piloilla ja vielä uusi bussi, olisivat vain teippailleet noita simon entisiä Ikaruksia - kyllä, pelkään että tämä teippaus into vain lisääntyy (tämäkö se on sitä kulttuuria - toivottavasti ei)  :Biggrin: 
Sinänsä osin offtopiccina ja osin asiaankin liittyen, aikonaan kun oli tämä ateistien kampanja "jossei Jumalaa olekkaan.." ja silloin oliko kuukakauden pelkkä kapea kylkimainos niin ei ei.. ei tällaista Turkuun. Mutta annas olla kun on tällaiset kirkko-jeesus-bussi kokoteipit, niin johan tietysti käy. Luin noita Suomesta ja mm. Englannista miten kuljettajat saivat kieltäytyä ajamasta bussia jossa ateisti banneri, mitenhän olisi nyt argumentti "en halua ajaa jeesus-bussia, kun en ole uskossa..". Niinpä, potku tulisi persuuksiin ja heti. Pointtini tässä on että kapea kuukaden ateisti-banneri ei käy, mutta rahakas kokobussi kirkko-teippi on tietysti ok. Aivan, tiedän myös tämän "lehmänkauppa" JCDeuxin kanssa, teipit bussiin ja pysäkkikatokset pysäkille vastineeksi - se ei muuta sitä etteikö sitten JCD siitä tienaisi ja välillisesti tavallaan JLT myös.

Tuo JLT väri Ikaruksessa on melkein hauska vitsi "Team simolta", tosin varmaa on ettei tuo vain tule ajelemaan ns. ei tilattuja linjoja.

Että tällasia mietteitä tälläkertaa..

----------


## helleh

> Tuo JLT väri Ikaruksessa on melkein hauska vitsi "Team simolta", tosin varmaa on ettei tuo vain tule ajelemaan ns. ei tilattuja linjoja.


Miten niin varmaa? Mä pidän melkein varmana, että tilaaja Ikarus ajelee jo kohta jotain taukokierroksia 28:lla ja 20:llä.

----------


## Topfer

En ymmärrä tuota kokoteippausta sitten millään. Tänään tuli linjalla 28 vastaan tuo liikkuva Biltema ja rumahan se on. Se saa sen bussin näyttämään vanhanaikaiselta. Itse asiassa kaikki kokovartaloteippaukset aiheuttaa sen. Noi uudet bussit on melko hienoja noin mitä tulee yleisilmeeseen ja siihen "moderniin lookkiin". Vaikken GD:stä tykkää niin paljon kuin muista matkustajana, on se hieno. Samoin kuin tuo Jeesuskin on nätti, mutta ilman teippauksia vielä nätimpi.

Mikä järki on hommata yhdenmukainen väritys koko kaupunkiin, jos joitakin kuukausia myöhemmin puolet busseista teipataan mainoksin jne. On se fiksua se rahankäyttö. Uudet maalit -> ei ole varaa ylläpitää -> teipit päälle. Ja miten tämä muka eroaa siitä vanhasta tavasta...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 034

```
Offtopic::
```

Kuinka kauan Turussa saa olla kokoauto teippaukset yllä?  Hyvä esimerkki on TuKL nyt en numeroa muista mutta tämä musta Burana Ikarus? Tai esim. Ratiopharm? Mainokset ollu kyljessä vuosien päivät.

----------


## helleh

> ```
> Offtopic::
> ```
> 
> Kuinka kauan Turussa saa olla kokoauto teippaukset yllä?  Hyvä esimerkki on TuKL nyt en numeroa muista mutta tämä musta Burana Ikarus? Tai esim. Ratiopharm? Mainokset ollu kyljessä vuosien päivät.


Ei mainostusaikaa ole mitenkään määritelty. Riippuu mainossopimuksen pituudesta.

----------


## Kimble

> Repsottavat listat, huonot ikkunatiivisteet sisällä, toimimattomat stop-nappulat ja yleinen kiinalainen tuntuma on jotain todella...


Minulle tuli tuossa viime viikolla todellinen *dealextreme*-fiilis kun ekassa GD:ssä pysäkkinäytöllä vilisti sekavat bittikartat kovaa vauhtia (ei kiinaa, ei suomea, ei mitään kieltä) ja toisessa GD:ssä stoppinappula ei edes mekaanisesti toiminut. Klonksui vain.

Ilmeisesti JLT-kaluston speksiin ei sitten vielä kuulu selvästi näkyvä stop-näyttö? GD:ssä se ei näy DVD-ruudun takaa, ja ääni kuuluu huonosti sekä sen erottaa huonosti muista piipityksistä. Ja teksti kun on vain englanniksi, BUS STOPPING-tekstistä näkyy kerrallaan viisi kirjainta.

Vaikka GD:n moottori yleisesti rämisee/hörisee uusista autoista pahimmin, niin Anderssonin Scala #11 se vasta on pitänyt kauheaa (_järkyttävää_) melua kulkiessaan. Se tulee vasemmasta takakulmasta, kuuntelin sitä pysäkilläkin. Joku konemestari varmaan tietää missä vika.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:33 ----------

Kaupungilla on jaettu opiskelijoille suunnattuja mainoksia Ikean ilmaisbussista. Tällä erää bussi kulkee ti-to viikoilla 37-39. Reitin lähdöt Halisista tasatunnein klo 14-19.

Reitti: Halinen-Yo-kylä-Hämeenkatu-Keskusta-Satakunnantie-Ikea-Ohikulkutie-Tampereen valtatie-Markulantie-Räntämäki-Halinen. Toistaiseksi vain Yo-kylässä pysähdytään kaikilla pysäkeillä.

http://ikea.fi/raisio
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Turun-...5529123?ref=ts

----------


## Waltsu

Joukkoliikenne vetää henkilöautoilijoita puoleensa! Tänäänkin (13.9.) henkilöauto peräytti vinoparkista suoraan paikallaan seisseen linja-auton kylkeen. Kuvia tapahtumapaikalta: tästä pari kuvaa eteenpäin. Ei henkilövahinkoja.

----------


## 034

13.9. Uusissa 28 linjan kiinalaisissa on DVD taulut pimeänä mielestäni ollut parin viikon ajan? Miksi kuljettajat eivät (ainakaan kaikki) pistä ruutuja päälle...

----------


## helleh

> 13.9. Uusissa 28 linjan kiinalaisissa on DVD taulut pimeänä mielestäni ollut parin viikon ajan? Miksi kuljettajat eivät (ainakaan kaikki) pistä ruutuja päälle...


Jollei ne vaiks toimi?

----------


## Zambo

> 13.9. Uusissa 28 linjan kiinalaisissa on DVD taulut pimeänä mielestäni ollut parin viikon ajan? Miksi kuljettajat eivät (ainakaan kaikki) pistä ruutuja päälle...


Miten kiinalaiset on muuten toimineet ensi kuukausina? Onko matkamittareihin kertynyt kilometrejä vai ovatko viihtyneet korjaamon puolella?

----------


## 034

Kiinalaisista sen verran että näyttää olevan paljon puiden lehtiä takaosan ritilässä takaoven jälkeen.

----------

